# UPDATE, ADOPTED! Rescue needed - Ohio



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Click on GR Rescue's name for contact info:

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Ohio*

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She is very cute, I hope she gets a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie*

I just emld. all of the Golden Rescues in OHIO for Blondie.
Praying she is saved!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Haven't heard from any of the rescues-please pray for her!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I just clicked on her petfinder listing and it shows that she is adopted. Yeah!!!!!

Nancye


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Canajo*

Canajo

Thank God! I AM SO GLAD she was adopted!!


----------

